

A Mac user’s view of the Chromebook Pixel - shawndumas
http://www.technovia.co.uk/2013/03/a-mac-users-view-of-the-chromebook-pixel.html

======
RexRollman
Personally, I have just a couple of issues with the Pixel, one hardware and
one software:

1\. A touchscreen wasn't needed.

2\. There is no way to create local user accounts without a Google account. I
don't have a problem with service tie-ins, provided that they are optional
like they are with iCloud.

Otherwise, nice machine.

